# Can't come out to play 2



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Something has come up and I have to go out of Bombay to some God-forsaken place where there is no internet. So I won't be coming to the board for a week-10 days. If any of my threads are unanswered, please excuse me. Anyway after that I return to the States. so I will "see" you all then. Got to run.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bombay, that sounds so exciting...Take care and we will talk to you when you return..Have a safe trip







and dont forget to take me


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Managed to get hold of the internet today. And was happy to find your reply. don't know about tomorrow


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Bomb bay?







Don't do it. Don't jump! It's not WORTH IT! Life is too precious. Besides, don't they make enough inanimate bombs? Why more human bombs? AND why from the air? Omigod I getn ervous just thinking about it....I hate planes and heights and there you are, just hanging there at 10,000 feet, when those bomb bay doors swing open!!!....Right then and there I would probably lose control of my.....







Huh? Excuse me?







Ohhhh....BOM-BAY, India, as in 10,000,000,000 people living together in a one square mile area!Well, that's very different isn't it?Uh, never mind.







MNoListensogood


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

LOL. We DO NOT make inanimate bombs except to burst them at festivals, might I inform you?







Yes, Bombay as in Mumbai. Bombay is obsolete. Such a lovely name too


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Just to tell everyone who may be expecting a reoply from me, I will not be here to reply as II am leaving for the States tomorrow. Thanks Everyone who interacted with me during my stay In India and will talk to you once I am in the States . Long journey So don't expect me for a while. Thanks again everyone


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BonnieiHave a safe trip home...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Just came back to add to the thanks. You all kept me from being bored to death and not only that made my stay pleasant. Thanks







Ohnometo as usual, I was happy to see your message. GOt to really go!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

ohnometo, I reached home safely. Yay! No terrorists on my flight. And the Pak India war never happened.







Just catching up on reading all these threads. I had time to think on the plane and I have decided not to spend as much time on the BB as I have been. But I periodically make such resolutions. Let's see how it goes this time


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BonnieiGlad that you arrived home and the flight was smooth sailing..I guess we need a break from the board sometimes...but I am glad when you are here to share all the information that you do...even about all your wonderful fan clubs..







You have alot to offer others


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"And the Pak India war never happened. "Never count your chickens before they hatch. With these guys it ain't over til The Fat Lady Sings (in this case with these two it would be Pauline Plutonium).Thank heaven Ghandi lived when he did and did what he did when he did, when nobody HAD this option!MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

ohnometo, Thanks. I have decided to come online just once a day. Otherwise it is never-ending.







Mike,* know* that India will never make the first move. Take it from me in writing, lol.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike also remember that we are the land of universal love and peace, the land of Krishna and all the things you love. BTW the Krishna statues are on the way. Don't let your wife get you into a Columbian necktie.







I know about the metal collar which you swear by but still..... Oh we wouldn't want anything happening to Mike


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bonniei,Just a belated---GLAD YOU ARE HOME SAFELY!!!







Lisa


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks, Washoe Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Bonita...just so busy these days...so glad to hear both the Statues are on the way, and your view that India will never make the first move is interesting and thought provoking. But we meust step back and recall history, not only of these two conflicting cultures but the history as set forth in theor respectiv scriptural and historical writings.







I have many Indian friends and many people who come and go from there constantly. A land of many contrasts, and an extansive theological basis of contrasts. The basic "Hindu philosophy" in the broadest sense is not only not antiwar, the history of the culture is enriched by seemingly endless wars with specific purpose and with recorded particualr brutality. Look at the the great epics of the literature....war stories. The Gita was given to Arjun by K Himself when Arjun did not want to fight and K told him he must...he must go and kill his teachers and extended family and friends allied against him in that great battle while at the very same time, in the prelude to battle, he gave the Gita to Arjun...a beautifully detailed yet succinct distillation of the entire theologic base that evolved into what is called Hinduism. One of the scriptures at the very core of the philosophy. Such juxtaposition, eh?.It is soooo unpredictable in that region, esp. when you throw the Indians and Pakis together...rememebr what happened during India's fight for indeopendence from the U.K.? jeez the first thing that happned when Pakistan was "formed" was they all started killing each other."Religious zealots" sadly exist within all religions, using the religion as a rationalization for killing other humans. It's quite an intersting subject actually, as you then must talk about Christianity and their campaigns to wipe out Islam a mere few hundred years ago!But the truth you touch upon is very important as well....one must learn, as Eastern philosophy teaches, to separate the subject of the Divine from the subject of Maya, or "material world" as they are two different thigns that operate under different rules, but too often "religion" blurs that distinction...hence my preference for being non-religious. I study and seek to understand the philosophy of "Divinity" separate and apart from the ritualizations and actualizations of the material world as ultimately the two must be seperate paths anyway.In this case either could shoot first as both philosphies are grounded in the belief of the superiority of the afterlife to the material world and philosophies which contain specific justifications for war so as to do your duty in the world while you are in it.On the other hand, in support of your contention, the leaders in a position of control of both countries, at least at this time, are too attached to life to take it so easily en masse. So as long as the two governments at present remain fairly stable, esp. important on the Paki side which is basically a military junta sitting behind Mr. M biding their time, your faith should be proved correct.







A fascinating duality and conundrum! Thanks for the thought-provoking post of the day for me!







Eat well. Think well. be well.MNLMy how we digress!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,Me too! Since I've never belonged to a church, I developed an independent relationship with God. Or to put it a better way, He did with me. He helped me survive (especially my childhood) and figure out my food allergies.In the churches I've visited most of the ministers told their congregations something along the lines of "I interpret what God is saying to/with you, you communicate with God through me" and I know from my experience this is not necessarily true. If God wants to communicate with someone, He will whether they're in church or not.







Many of the fundamentalist churches I saw back in Kansas were very controlling with the ministers making rules about what their congregations could do, say, or wear, and I think this is unhealthy and wrong. If it's applied in certain ways it leads to fundamentalism, and we all know what that can do!







The only religious philisophy I've found that agrees with my experience is in the Celestine Prophecy books. They describe a compassionate relationship between this world and the next, and Hell as what happens when person doesn't accept they've died and tries to stay in this world - they get stuck in a loop. (I've never had time to study Hindu or Native American religion, those both sound interesting also)Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ok Maybe I was exaggerating that India will never make the first move. I am probably being naï¿½ve given that I left the country twenty years ago and now India is nothing like it used to be. It is run by right wing fundamentalists and I was rather surprised to find on one of my visits Hindu Muslim riots in Bombay, a highly metropolitan city. I grew up there and Hindus and Muslims lived side by side with ne'er a nasty word between them. The riots did crush my rose coloured spectacles a bit and so I will give you this- one never knows with zealots.However if you look at the history of the Indian civilization , apart from the Chinese civilization it is the only one which has never invaded a country and colonized it. In spite of its capacity to do so. That is quite something isn't it.! That was what I was trying to say.As for the Bhagvad Gita- that is essentially a pep talk for Arjuna a warrior. I don't know how they do it in the States but they must be doing something to boost up the morale of the military That was essentially what the BG initially was - it was directed at the warrior class- to get them all geared up for war. Anyway that is only my OHO.







It was a way of keeping order in society- Do your dharma or whatever it is that your caste dictates- the warroor should fight the war. While it is true that other "castes" can take a lesson from the BG and it has become the great book that it is, one would do well to remember its original puposeI too haven't believed in ritualizations though I find myself increasing drawn to it as I grow older. It seems as if through a ritual one has paid the price of one's sins and can hand over things to God instead of worrying About them. I find myself surprised to talk like this as I am an agnostic and haven't relied on God much at all over the last couple of years -Over the last couple of years Perhaps, I thought therein lies my fault and hence this change of being drawn to rituals.Earlier as a child and teenager Life went great as long as I believed in God or maybe I always looked for the silver lining in every cloud- and the faith was strong enough to always find it. Kept me happy. Whatever with a scientific training though it becomes increasingly difficult to have the pure innocent faith I had in my earlier years. I will settle for rituals for now. It is better than popping in a Zanax







As for the philosophies- yes they are most interesting. But again I have to admit I haven't looked at them much after my early twenties. Been spending too much time on the internet. I had better rectify that. Easier said than done







This topic has indeed taken up some time during the day, away for me from the internet and has produced some thoughts which I want to pursue further and maybe discuss with you at a later date. Perhaps the first step will be to read the Bhagwad G which I got from ISKCON and see their slant on things. Btw I hope the statues reach you in one piece because I fear one of them was too heavy for the box. Please pray that it reaches there ok (while we are talking about the BG







)


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike I am going to be super busy the next few days.Please don't bother replying. Will discuss with you some other time.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike the situation which I referred to in my email which was preventing me from replying to you has been taken care of. Hopefully for good.







I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on what I wrote.BTW Haven't seen you around for a while. Hope you are doing ok


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh fine just bizzyAll work and no play makes MNL just absent but not suffering any ill effects







Anything worth doing is worth doing well so I have a penchant for doing something with attention to detail when I start it...so I am just caught up in projects which require a lot of detail work.be around again soonMNLPSThat penchant for detail seems to not extend to the concept of accurate keyboarding


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BonnieiHope every thing is working out for you now and getting things back on track


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that my messages don't get crossed,lol. Part of the stress was getting messages crossed. Thanks ohnometo.Mike, I look forward to seeing your reply when you have the time. Don't worry we like you inspite of all your typos. Or should we say that we like you because of it because it keeps us entertained.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This thread would be perhaps better located in the Pain Gas forum since that is where I interact with more people but I have so much work to do. Getting ready for class (New textbook!). So i won;t be coming out to play today. Sorry. I don't mean to be ignoring anyone.


----------

